# FreeBSD and ZFS deduplication



## LoZio (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi any,
 it seems that ZFS now supports deduplication! (http://blogs.sun.com/bonwick/entry/zfs_dedup)
I'm using 8.0 release and have found it does not contains ZFS dedup.
Is there any way to compile it in?
Thanks


----------



## vermaden (Dec 4, 2009)

FreeBSD uses ZFS version 13, while newest OpenSolaris (build 128a) uses ZFS version 21, so no FreeBSD currently does not support deduplication, but after the ZFS in FreeBSD will be upgraded to at least version 21, it will support deduplication.

You can get latest OpenSolaris buld with deduplication here: http://genunix.org/

This is exact list of ZFS versions:

```
VER  DESCRIPTION
---  --------------------------------------------------------
 1   Initial ZFS version
 2   Ditto blocks (replicated metadata)
 3   Hot spares and double parity RAID-Z
 4   zpool history
 5   Compression using the gzip algorithm
 6   bootfs pool property
 7   Separate intent log devices
 8   Delegated administration
 9   refquota and refreservation properties
 10  Cache devices
 11  Improved scrub performance
 12  Snapshot properties
 13  snapused property
 14  passthrough-x aclinherit
 15  user/group space accounting
 16  stmf property support
 17  Triple-parity RAID-Z
 18  Snapshot user holds
 19  Log device removal
 20  Compression using zle (zero-length encoding)
 21  Deduplication
 22  Received properties
```

To get detailed info use these links:
http://www.opensolaris.org/os/community/zfs/version/N

Where 'N' in the URL is the version you want to check.


----------



## wonslung (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd be interested in any news regarding zfs upgrades in freebsd. Is it a pretty safe bet that this will eventually find it way into FreeBSD 9?


----------



## Voltar (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, I was unaware that they finally implemented this in ZFS. I'd like to see at least version 17 in FreeBSD, but I'd love to have dedup also. 




			
				wonslung said:
			
		

> Is it a pretty safe bet that this will eventually find it way into FreeBSD 9?


Hopefully it'll make it into 8-STABLE, I'd hate to wait until 9 comes out to get it (about a year and a half or so, given previous release times).


----------



## LoZio (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, I'll try on Solaris.
The question is: latest versions are going to be integrated into FreeBSD? Is is a simple or long term inclusion?
It seems not just a compile-the-new-codebase issue...
Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 4, 2009)

Where can you get info what zfs version solaris is using?


----------



## wonslung (Dec 5, 2009)

the latest opensolaris has version 22 (b128a i think it's called)


----------



## oliverh (Dec 5, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> the latest opensolaris has version 22 (b128a i think it's called)



That's the latest dev build as is dedup in ZFS.

http://www.c0t0d0s0.org/archives/61...Build-128-available-for-upgrade.html#comments


----------



## wonslung (Dec 5, 2009)

oliverh said:
			
		

> That's the latest dev build as is dedup in ZFS.
> 
> http://www.c0t0d0s0.org/archives/61...Build-128-available-for-upgrade.html#comments



yah, i thought that was the question.

which version has dedup in opensolaris.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 5, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> which version has dedup in opensolaris.




```
VER  DESCRIPTION
---  --------------------------------------------------------
 21  Deduplication
```

The latest build 128a has version 22 (which also includes dedup): http://genunix.org


----------



## sdpate (Mar 19, 2010)

I work in a stealth mode startup and we'd be interested in porting the latest version of ZFS (incl dedup) over to FreeBSD. We have some very experienced filesystem engineers who can work on this.

I'm new to the FreeBSD forums so I don't know if I'm posting in the right place.

Does anyone have any idea if someone in the community has started this work?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## vermaden (Mar 19, 2010)

Check *Responsible* column in the table right after the TODO header here: http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFS

These people are responsible for ZFS port to FreeBSD, especially Pawel Jakub Dawidek.

Contact them about porting ZFS with dedup to FreeBSD, from what I know 8-STABLE/9-CURRENT already has version 14 ported (version 13 in 8.0-RELEASE).


----------



## Jago (Mar 19, 2010)

Pawel Jakub Dawidek and Kip Macy are the 2 people whose names come up most often when looking at ZFS-related commits in the FreeBSD tree. If you have a detailed proposal, I would recommend you post it along with your questions to freebsd-fs and possibly freebsd-hackers mailing lists and CC Pawel and Kip.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 19, 2010)

FreeBSD 8-STABLE includes ZFSv14, which brings it to parity with Solaris 10.  (OpenSolaris and Solaris are not the same thing.)

Solaris 10 does not support dedupe either, it's still considered experimental and unsupported, which is why it's only in OpenSolaris right now.  OpenSolaris is to Solaris what Fedora is to RHEL, meaning there's quite a long time between an experimental/new feature becoming stable enough to support in Solaris.

FreeBSD is on about the same track as Solaris for getting new ZFS features.

I don't know what the plans are for bringing in new(er) versions of ZFS, nor what, exactly, needs to be done to do so.  There's not much ZFS traffic on the freebsd-fs mailing list right now.  But, posting questions and offers of programmers would be most appropriate on that list.


----------

